# In Defense of Pool



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm interested in getting opinions about Pool. Yes? or No?

While I agree many pool rides can be quite discomforting, I go ahead and take them anyway for the following reasons:

1. They tend to be longer rides which means less wait time between rides, less deadheading, etc., and that adds up to a bigger bottom line at the end of the evening.
2. Instead of having to make small talk with a PAX and act fake interested in their life, I can just tune them out and let them fight among themselves while I just sit back and drive. Pool riders don't expect the full UBER experience.
3. Cheaper rides for customers means more riders and more business for everybody.
4. I like the idea of less cars on the road, less carbon monoxide and other pollutants and greenhouse gasses, less global warming, less traffic, etc.
(Disclaimer: self-admitted nature loving, Mother-Nature-Justice-Warrior/Do-Gooder. One of the soy people.)

I'd be interested in knowing any other takes on Pool. Positive or negative.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> 3. Cheaper rides for customers means more riders and more business for everybody .


It may mean more riders but it takes less drivers to move those riders when they double up in one car so that's bad for fellow drivers. If you take two riders, that means that's one less ride available for another driver. Uber makes out but you loose out by going the same route with more people, wasting your time and gas for the same pay and another driver misses out on the second rider because you picked them up for next to nothing.



UberLady10001 said:


> While I agree many pool rides can be quite discomforting, I go ahead and take them anyway for the following reasons:
> 
> .


only thing good about it is the 2 minute timer. That 2 minutes really goes fast when you slow roll up.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Pool/line are long term losing propositions. Any short term gain will be wiped out in the long run and then your regular business is lower on top of the losses you incur doing pool on the first place.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I feel like I’m serving as many people in the community as best I can when I accept pool requests.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I feel like I'm serving as many people in the community as best I can when I accept pool requests.


You can serve your community with free rides off app. Think how good you will feel then.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Do all the pool you want. You can have mine!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> You can serve your community with free rides off app. Think how good you will feel then.


I feel more comfortable knowing I'm insured by Raiser, LLC.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I feel more comfortable knowing I'm insured by Raiser, LLC.


Your personal insurance covers you (and random strangers) picking up random strangers and driving them around, so long as you do not get paid. Your personal insurance's deductable is also lower.

And this isn't about money, you said you wanted to help your community.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

UberLady10001 said:


> 2. Instead of having to make small talk with a PAX and act fake interested in their life, I can just tune them out and let them fight among themselves while I just sit back and drive. Pool riders don't expect the full UBER experience.


The only part of Pool I like



UberLady10001 said:


> 4. I like the idea of less cars on the road, less carbon monoxide and other pollutants and greenhouse gasses, less global warming, less traffic, etc.
> (Disclaimer: self-admitted nature loving, Mother-Nature-Justice-Warrior/Do-Gooder. One of the soy people.)


The question here is how may pool riders (or to be even more exact here, Express Pool riders) are being taken away from public transit?

Anytime you are removing riders from a vehicle that serves 10's to 100's of passengers and putting them in one that only fits 4, that is not good any of those items you mentioned.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> Your personal insurance covers you (and random strangers) picking up random strangers and driving them around, so long as you do not get paid. Your personal insurance's deductable is also lower.
> 
> And this isn't about money, you said you wanted to help your community.


Deductable is spelled deductible. How do you know my personal deductible is lower?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Deductable is spelled deductible. How do you know my personal deductible is lower?


You're right, I don't know. I like to start off assuming the other person isn't a moron. If your personal insurance deductable is over $1000 then by all means, UBER on. You definitely need the money.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> You're right, I don't know. I like to start off assuming the other person isn't a moron. If your personal insurance deductable is over $1000 then by all means, UBER on. You definitely need the money.


Again deductable is spelled deductible.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Again deductable is spelled deductible.


You're right again. Hey everybody! Logic and reason are completely negated by spelling and grammar errors! Get out their and pool for millions! Go! Go! Go!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pool never gets justice, thanks for serving the community


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

1. you make less money in urban areas with reasonable demand by taking pool or line. this is because your money is made on maximizing miles, not time.

2. pool and line pax rarely tip.

3. pool and line pax rate you substantially lower on average, which is why the companies have been trying to mitigate this fact in their rating system.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> It may mean more riders but it takes less drivers to move those riders when they double up in one car so that's bad for fellow drivers. If you take two riders, that means that's one less ride available for another driver. Uber makes out but you loose out by going the same route with more people, wasting your time and gas for the same pay and another driver misses out on the second rider because you picked them up for next to nothing.
> 
> only thing good about it is the 2 minute timer. That 2 minutes really goes fast when you slow roll up.


Gotta say I don't much care that I'm taking rides from other drivers. I'm more interested in my bottom line than yours

Every time I take any ride that's one less ride for other drivers. Maybe I should drive a few hours less each week and leave something for my fellow drivers


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Gotta say I don't much care that I'm taking rides from other drivers. I'm more interested in my bottom line than yours
> 
> Every time I take any ride that's one less ride for other drivers. Maybe I should drive a few hours less each week and leave something for my fellow drivers


you are missing the point. his response was to someone taking pool rides who claims to care about people and society.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberLady10001 said:


> 3. Cheaper rides for customers means more riders and more business for everybody.
> 4. I like the idea of less cars on the road, less carbon monoxide and other pollutants and greenhouse gasses, less global warming, less traffic, etc.
> (Disclaimer: self-admitted nature loving, Mother-Nature-Justice-Warrior/Do-Gooder. One of the soy people.)


WOW...you are like, *SO cool! * I get goosebumps.

_(if that's offensive to any gooses, I sincerely apologize!)_


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Dropking said:


> you are missing the point. his response was to someone taking pool rides who claims to care about people and society.


This is what I meant to respond to

"It may mean more riders but it takes less drivers to move those riders when they double up in one car so that's bad for fellow drivers. If you take two riders, that means that's one less ride available for another driver. "


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

To test out your theory, why don't you pick up Pools and ExpressPools exclusively for the next 6 months. Report your results here thereafter. If we don't see your results or any posts from you then, we can assume your experiment failed and your community ate through your bottom line. If you think you gained any headway, we'll follow your lead. Good luck.

PS: your earning should include tips, and your ratings and feedbacks should be average or higher.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I feel dirty admitting it, but I accepted a pool today - but ONLY because it was a 45+ minute trip.. 
I enabled “stop accepting requests” so it felt just like an X ride.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

IERide said:


> I feel dirty admitting it, but I accepted a pool today - but ONLY because it was a 45+ minute trip..
> I enabled "stop accepting requests" so it felt just like an X ride.


Isn't that worst than minimum fare pool?! You let them stay in your car longer than 45 minutes and lose all opportunities for higher fare rides, and no tips.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Rickshaw said:


> Isn't that worst than minimum fare pool?! You let them stay in your car longer than 45 minutes and lose all opportunities for higher fare rides, and no tips.


I wasnt sure, but i checked afterward and i got paid the same rate as an X ride.. But you are right about the lack of tip, but out here, thats normal for X as well..


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

True.
Not tipping seens normal but the chance of getting one from X is greater than from Pool and ExpressPool.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Rickshaw said:


> True.
> Not tipping seens normal but the chance of getting one from X is greater than from Pool and ExpressPool.


The chance of getting a long ride from X is lower (out here)....
But dont worry, I will still carry the JUST SAY NO TO POOL banner..unless it's a long ride and going in my direction.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I used to accept all pool rides until I read this thread. 
Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

pool is good for quest, making short rides longer, less dead miles and i just have one request, pool riders at least express pool riders should not be able to rate or complain through the app, if they have a problem they need to call a 1800number


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes. Pools and ExpressPools should not be entitled to rate or provide feedbacks.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

IERide said:


> I feel dirty admitting it, but I accepted a pool today - but ONLY because it was a 45+ minute trip..
> I enabled "stop accepting requests" so it felt just like an X ride.


they are going to gimp the stop request function soon, just like the DF like the old system much better where you pool ride pinged and you could see the rating first........


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLady10001 said:


> I'm interested in getting opinions about Pool. Yes? or No?
> 
> While I agree many pool rides can be quite discomforting, I go ahead and take them anyway for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


There arent less cars on the road. Tbe others are idling waiting for a trip they're not getting cos you have it in your car.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> To test out your theory, why don't you pick up Pools and ExpressPools exclusively for the next 6 months. Report your results here thereafter. If we don't see your results or any posts from you then, we can assume your experiment failed and your community ate through your bottom line. If you think you gained any headway, we'll follow your lead. Good luck.
> 
> PS: your earning should include tips, and your ratings and feedbacks should be average or higher.


If you are speaking to me I thought I made it clear that pool is not an option in my area.

I did read an article where a driver detailed his experience with pool I tried to post a link here but it was not allowed

Here is one paragraph

*How You Are Paid for Pool Rides*
Before I explain the research I did, I think it's important to explain how we are paid for pool rides. We are paid both a per mile and per minute rate, similar to a regular UberX/Lyft ride. In my market of San Diego, Uber pays $1/mile and $.15/min for Uber Pool vs $1.10/mile and $.20/min for UberX. Lyft pays $1.12/mile and $.15/min for regular Lyft rides and $1/mile and $.13/min for Lyft Line rides in San Diego.

This rate applies to the _entire pool ride_, from the *first pickup to the last drop off*. This includes any miles and minutes that you went out of your way in order to pick up and drop off additional passengers. Let me say that again. You get paid for additional miles and minutes you drive to pick up additional passengers. This puts to bed the argument that additional pickups are extra work for no additional pay. Not only are you paid for the extra miles you drive them, you're paid for the miles you spent to get to them - which you normally would not be paid for.

********************************************

I imagine that pool is introduced into a market when the number of riders regularly exceeds the number of drivers. If I'm right about that then it's not taking work away from other drivers. Because the other drivers probably have riders in their cars too

I have been thinking of driving to a different market to work, hoping that the grass is greener there. They do have pool rides. If I do that I'll report back here


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> The question here is how may pool riders (or to be even more exact here, Express Pool riders) are being taken away from public transit?
> Anytime you are removing riders from a vehicle that serves 10's to 100's of passengers and putting them in one that only fits 4, that is not good any of those items you mentioned.


That's assuming a static model.
Pool gives clients more options and thus increases the size of the market.
More choices/lower cost to clients = more customers. Remember, ride-sharing is a growth industry.
Customers attracted BACK to public transportation as it now makes it more attractive for customers to experience hybrid, time-saving UBER/public transportation scenario. Many of the PAX I serve take a short UBER ride to a public transportation pick up point, eliminating the need for inconvenient transfers. Thus greater overall public transportation ridership resulting from larger market size creating NEW customers.

Also, as an aside: NOBODY TIPS. Have you met UBER?


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

oldfart said:


> If you are speaking to me I thought I made it clear that pool is not an option in my area.
> 
> I did read an article where a driver detailed his experience with pool I tried to post a link here but it was not allowed
> 
> ...


No, my message is for the OP.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

1. No, most Poop rides are short. 

2. Poop riders DO expect the FULL Uber experience. They can even be more demanding than regular X riders. Most rate low. 

3. More wear and tear on your vehicle while pretending to be a transit service. Pax and Uber are taking advantage of you. 

4. Do you think your Prius party of five single handedly puts a dent in global warming? LOL

In my market, Poop pax are some of the cheapest, dirtiest, $hittiest scums of the earth. People that would've otherwise taken the bus. NO THANK YOU!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

As much as I admire your reasoning (and adore you as a UP member in general), Pool and EP pax just piss me off. I can't see them as doing anything but taking money out of my pocket with their choice of rides.

I haven't accepted a pool ride for a while and hopefully will continue to stick to that. I truly DETEST pool pax who choose Pool during a surge who are going under a mile or two. They know the odds of picking other pool pax up are lower since they're only going 2200-4,000 feet. I mean, a 2.2 x surge Pool trip that's 20 miles I can understand I suppose - but the ****ers who are just being cheap assholes going 1-3 miles max make me want to perform sharp, intense facial kicks on them from the front, side and top.

I feel less angry and taken advantage of when i allow pool requests to pass, and I try to resist tapping the screen even during a good surge in the hopes that a surging X ride will come through soon after.

I also don't like the dynamics of that many cheap-as-hell strange strangers stuffed into my car at once. Pool and EPs make me feel really _used_.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> As much as I admire your reasoning (and adore you as a UP member in general), Pool and EP pax just piss me off. I can't see them as doing anything but taking money out of my pocket with their choice of rides.
> 
> I haven't accepted a pool ride for a while and hopefully will continue to stick to that. I truly DETEST pool pax who choose Pool during a surge who are going under a mile or two. They know the odds of picking other pool pax up are lower since they're only going 2200-4,000 feet. I mean, a 2.2 x surge Pool trip that's 20 miles I can understand I suppose - but the &%[email protected]!*ers who are just being cheap assholes going 1-3 miles max make me want to perform sharp, intense facial kicks on them from the front, side and top.
> 
> ...


say it, sista



oldfart said:


> If you are speaking to me I thought I made it clear that pool is not an option in my area.
> 
> I did read an article where a driver detailed his experience with pool I tried to post a link here but it was not allowed
> 
> ...


This is b.s. drivers want to maximize miles. pool rides slow that goal down by adding lots of minutes to each pickup. it's a loser for drivers as has been analyzed scientifically in a brilliant post on these pages a couple of months ago, regardless of some singular driver's mistaken anecdotal blather.



UberLady10001 said:


> That's assuming a static model.
> Pool gives clients more options and thus increases the size of the market.
> More choices/lower cost to clients = more customers. Remember, ride-sharing is a growth industry.
> Customers attracted BACK to public transportation as it now makes it more attractive for customers to experience hybrid, time-saving UBER/public transportation scenario. Many of the PAX I serve take a short UBER ride to a public transportation pick up point, eliminating the need for inconvenient transfers. Thus greater overall public transportation ridership resulting from larger market size creating NEW customers.
> ...


for better or worse, I'm somehow reminded by your comment that pot is legal in California.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberLady10001 said:


> Customers attracted BACK to public transportation as it now makes it more attractive for customers to experience hybrid, time-saving UBER/public transportation scenario. Many of the PAX I serve take a short UBER ride to a public transportation pick up point, eliminating the need for inconvenient transfers. Thus greater overall public transportation ridership resulting from larger market size creating NEW customers.


Not unlike Uber and Lyft you're essentially asserting here that pool service compliments public transportation, but that's just not true it's slowly decimating it, and the more popular the service becomes the quicker the decimation. The only place where it does appear to be complimentary is commuter rail service.

You're basing your assumptions about increased public transport ridership on personal anecdotal evidence. Even in the case you cite wherein the pax avoids inconvenient transfers by utilizing a pool service by that fact alone the pax has avoided a leg of public transportation which starves public transport of funding for that leg which is funneled instead to uber.

Not only that but ride sharing services increase traffic congestion which make public bus service even worse for the people who utilize it. Your projections for increased growth of pool sector would only amplify the negatives to public transportation.

================
https://www.treehugger.com/public-transportation/uber-killing-transit.html

A large share of ride-hailing traffic is substituting for more efficient modes of transportation, they found. Between 49 percent to 61 percent of ride-hailing trips would have been made by transit, biking, or walking, or would not have been made at all, if the services were not available, according to the survey responses. In other words, Uber and Lyft are adding to traffic congestion.
...
The implications for transit riders are troubling. More affluent people are opting for ride-hailing because it's faster and more reliable than transit. This creates a vicious cycle where additional ride-hailing trips cause more congestion, which slows down transit&#8230;People who can't afford an Uber fare are left with even worse bus service.
================
From the Institute of Transportation Studies:
Research Report - UCD-ITS-RR-17-07
Disruptive Transportation:
The Adoption, Utilization, and Impacts of
Ride-Hailing in the United States
October 2017
Regina R. Clewlow
Gouri Shankar Mishra

http://usa.streetsblog.org/wp-content/uploads/sites/5/2017/10/2017_UCD-ITS-RR-17-07.pdf



Dropking said:


> This is b.s. drivers want to maximize miles. pool rides slow that goal down by adding lots of minutes to each pickup. it's a loser for drivers as has been analyzed scientifically in a brilliant post on these pages a couple of months ago, regardless of some singular driver's mistaken anecdotal blather.


And as bad as pool rides are express rides are worse because they reduce both the drivers time, and mileage since they have pax hot foot it to a pickup point along the route as opposed to diverting for the pickup and additional mileage.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

We don't have pool here. Recently I've heard a couple of pax from bigger cities rave about how much they love it, so there's that. At least one of them tipped me in the app...maybe that was because it was an X ride and he was at home here visiting his family. I'd kind of be interested to try it with my taxi-like Sonata.

I'm not a tree hugger / global warming choir boy, but in general I don't like waste or pollution and relieving congestion on the city streets / in parking ramps can't be a bad thing.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I haven't accepted a pool ride for a while and hopefully will continue to stick to that. I truly DETEST pool pax who choose Pool during a surge who are going under a mile or two. They know the odds of picking other pool pax up are lower since they're only going 2200-4,000 feet.
> 
> .


You overlooking the possibility that the short trip rider is the second or third passenger


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

oldfart said:


> You overlooking the possibility that the short trip rider is the second or third passenger


That's the worst possibility! You only get an extra $.55 for that pick up/delivery since its already on your way to the drop off of the passenger in the car. Now imagine if there was no Pool , that second or third rider is still needing a ride and your drop off is just down the block. Guess who gets the ping to pick up one of those riders? That would be you and instead of getting an extra $.55 you now get the full minimum charge of $3.71. So you make an extra $3.16 and you maybe drove an extra mile. So that other driver is now YOU!!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

oldfart said:


> You overlooking the possibility that the short trip rider is the second or third passenger


Which would make it a complete waste of time!


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes pool rides tend to be shorter trips....but they are good for quest and consecutive trip bonus...if you are wanting that bonus (some drivers feel that is a trap)...Yes some pool pax are dirty heartless people....so are some X- pax...yes as long as your engine is on and your tires are spinning and someone is sitting on you leather seats, there is wear and tear...do I feel taken advatage of by taken pool...yes....but i feel the same way with "X"...I average around $20/hr and pool is % of my over all trips....pool is popular in my market with many pax requesting it in bad areas as well as very affluent neighborhoods...I tried to just do X rides and refuse all pool but my pay suffered....I know some of you here can do well with your strategy, but I have not been able to figure out the algorithm....the closest driver is not the way it works...there is so much more that goes into it..After reading many post I feel that there is a negative attitude toward the type of Pax that request pool....but I can truely say that nothing makes me feel worse than the snotty entiteled well off wall street type that uses X so he/she can have the car to themselves...gives me all kinds of request...and i know thinks I am lesser a person than them....and ofcourse....no tip...In the end I know uber wants to make as much as it can off of me...it is a game and you have to be selective...best of luck to you all....


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> That's the worst possibility! You only get an extra $.55 for that pick up/delivery since its already on your way to the drop off of the passenger in the car. Now imagine if there was no Pool , that second or third rider is still needing a ride and your drop off is just down the block. Guess who gets the ping to pick up one of those riders? That would be you and instead of getting an extra $.55 you now get the full minimum charge of $3.71. So you make an extra $3.16 and you maybe drove an extra mile. So that other drive is now YOU!!!!


You get paid for every mile driven. I don't see the problem

No different than any other x or xl ride, when I have someone in the car, I don't get any requests. Whenever I'm on a short ride, I wonder how many long rides I've missed. My goal is to keep rolling but minimize my dead miles I think pool rides would help me do that. But as I said before I don't have any practical experience. I don't think I'll have to worry about deciding to take pool rides or not. I'm going to buy a car that qualifies for select and xl and not take x (or pool if it's offered in my market)anymore


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

oldfart said:


> You overlooking the possibility that the short trip rider is the second or third passenger





oldfart said:


> You get paid for every mile driven. I don't see the problem


There is a problem.

1------------------------------------------------2----------------3------------------------------------4

If you already picked up rider 1 and taking them from 1-4, picking up a second rider that is going from 2-3 is not adding more miles.
So you're still getting paid the same amount of miles that you already were with rider 1, except now you have rider 1 and 2.
Uber however, might be charging rider 2 close to the same amount they charged rider one. But you don't get a cut of that,

That's why if you do take a pool, and it's a long one, it's best to turn off additional rides.
Chances are any additional pool rides on a long one will just be like 2-3 illustrated above.
All you're doing is losing time with the additional pickup and drop off.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

oldfart said:


> You get paid for every mile driven. I don't see the problem
> 
> No different than any other x or xl ride, when I have someone in the car, I don't get any requests.


There is a BIG difference. With an X or XL ride you don't have stop and wait 2 minutes for the additional rider to arrive. You don't have the 1st rider asking why you are not calling the 2nd rider to find out where they are before you cancel after 2 minutes. You don't have to worry about the lazy 1st passenger not sliding over so the next rider can get in on the save side of the car. You don't have to worry about the 2nd or 3rd passenger bringing in his or her awful smelling lunch or dinner. And the real kicker, you have two rides going the same mile(s). You don't get double miles for that. its the same mile!


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

I LOVE UBERPOOL!!!

Imagine all these POOL HOLE blending in with UberX+... what a disaster. Thank you Uber for separating the tares from the wheat. 

And don't NO THANKS the POOL request right away, let them wait that 15sec + 5


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I do pools but I do not take on additional passengers. As soon as I accept a pool I hit the go offline after ride option so they don’t send me any additional passengers. There’s one reason to my strategy because pools in my city tend to give you longer rides then an UberX. In my city you get an amazing discount by taking express pool or regular pool over UberX especially on longer trips...so many people are opting for pool over UberX on long rides. 

Only negative about taking a pool over X is I get paid about 8% less on a pool ride which I can live with. 

Positives are that there’s only 1-2 riders in a pool so makes for an easy ride. Since I don’t accept additional passengers. Not to mention I stay busier when I take pools compared to the driver who lets every pool request go basically cutting their requests in half and not staying as busy.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Why do people keep saying pool rates are lower is that just in certain markets because here it pays exactly the same. And yes pool/line around my way good amount of times are longer trips and people wanting to save money


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Y0d4 said:


> Why do people keep saying pool rates are lower is that just in certain markets because here it pays exactly the same.


You sure about that?


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ya pretty sure I’ve done the math it matches X rates so I’m guessing it’s just lower in certain markets I dunno


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, you do realize you make like .95 cents for the additional pool passengers you pick up, right?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> I do pools but I do not take on additional passengers. As soon as I accept a pool I hit the go offline after ride option so they don't send me any additional passengers. There's one reason to my strategy because pools in my city tend to give you longer rides then an UberX. In my city you get an amazing discount by taking express pool or regular pool over UberX especially on longer trips...so many people are opting for pool over UberX on long rides.
> 
> Only negative about taking a pool over X is I get paid about 8% less on a pool ride which I can live with.


You're not the only one not accepting additional pax so the pax that booked the first ride essentially gets an uber x ride at a discounted pool rate. What I'm wondering is if the incidence of that is so high that pax are choosing pool because for them it's essentially a discounted uber x ride. If that's the case seems like drivers who do this are essentially shooting themselves in the foot driving what essentially is an uberx ride for a pool price.

Maybe my thinking is skewed here so I wouldn't mind hearing alternate opinions here.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> You're not the only one not accepting additional pax so the pax that booked the first ride essentially gets an uber x ride at a discounted pool rate. What I'm wondering is if the incidence of that is so high that pax are choosing pool because for them it's essentially a discounted uber x ride. If that's the case seems like drivers who do this are essentially shooting themselves in the foot driving what essentially is an uberx ride for a pool price.
> 
> Maybe my thinking is skewed here so I wouldn't mind hearing alternate opinions here.


I'm not worried about what the passenger gets out of it. I will say that I get a lot of tips and happy pool passengers probably because they got a solo ride and didn't have to pickup additional passengers wasting there time. I don't take exclusively pool probably only 30% of my rides but I don't turn them down like most drivers do. Think about the time wasted by drivers turning down every pool ride.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

In my market a 1.6x pool trip basically pays the same as a 1.5x Uber x trip (8.5% less). I’ll do those every time and hit SNR immediately. It’s also easier to long haul a solo pool pax because they’re not in a hurry and they get to enjoy a private ride.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> I do pools but I do not take on additional passengers. As soon as I accept a pool I hit the go offline after ride option so they don't send me any additional passengers. There's one reason to my strategy because pools in my city tend to give you longer rides then an UberX. In my city you get an amazing discount by taking express pool or regular pool over UberX especially on longer trips...so many people are opting for pool over UberX on long rides.
> 
> Only negative about taking a pool over X is I get paid about 8% less on a pool ride which I can live with.
> 
> Positives are that there's only 1-2 riders in a pool so makes for an easy ride. Since I don't accept additional passengers. Not to mention I stay busier when I take pools compared to the driver who lets every pool request go basically cutting their requests in half and not staying as busy.


The problem with this approach is that you are training cheap pax to be even cheaper. And you are taking a 15% pay cut to do it (at least thats what it works out to in Los Amgeles). Whereas if you didn't accept the pool enough times, eventually the pax would learn to order an X ride.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Y0d4 said:


> Why do people keep saying pool rates are lower is that just in certain markets because here it pays exactly the same. And yes pool/line around my way good amount of times are longer trips and people wanting to save money


Like most things, it DOES vary from market to market.

In the Miami market, pool and CESSpool pay about 20% less than X -- AND, you are almost guaranteed to have multiple riders added. If you get a pool ride into a busy area like South Beach, you can count on one added rider or two who does not add .1 mile to your distance -- the only thing you get for that rider is a BS $.50 pickup fee. (I know, I know. Uber _does show_ a fare for that rider, but it's a lie. You get nothing. Calculate your actual mileage and do the math!)

Lyft Line, however, pays exactly the same as regular Lyft and X, and you almost never have anyone added. You still get screwed if a pax is added, but it doesn't happen often because Lyft is an afterthought here.

I decline ALL pools. I take Line when it's really slow.

I've also seen claims that you get paid for _out of the way detours _for pickups, but that has NOT been my experience. I've never gotten paid a penny by either company for pickup/dropoff detours.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> In my market a 1.6x pool trip basically pays the same as a 1.5x Uber x trip (8.5% less). I'll do those every time and hit SNR immediately. It's also easier to long haul a solo pool pax because they're not in a hurry and they get to enjoy a private ride.


This is one of those things where the dastardliness of UBER is in full effect. The main difference between POOL and X is that POOL rides take more time. Meaning that the per minute on POOL being 65% or less has a larger impact than the per mile being 90% and lulls you into a false sense of security. Check your rides, look at time payouts on X rides vs POOL rides of simalar distances.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> This is one of those things where the dastardliness of UBER is in full effect. The main difference between POOL and X is that POOL rides take more time. Meaning that the per minute on POOL being 65% or less has a larger impact than the per mile being 90% and lulls you into a false sense of security. Check your rides, look at time payouts on X rides vs POOL rides of simalar distances.


You're right. I believe there's a $.03 per minute difference between X and pool. So on a twenty minute trip (my average trip) I'm making $.60 less doing pool.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> You're right. I believe there's a $.03 per minute difference between X and pool. So on a twenty minute trip (my average trip) I'm making $.60 less doing pool.


Yup that 20 minute trip on pool where you drove 3 miles vs the 20 minute trip on X where you drove 15 miles. Read my whole response again. You obviousley didn't understand my point.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> The problem with this approach is that you are training cheap pax to be even cheaper. And you are taking a 15% pay cut to do it (at least thats what it works out to in Los Amgeles). Whereas if you didn't accept the pool enough times, eventually the pax would learn to order an X ride.


15% more like 8% in my market..like I said I'm not worried about the passenger. I'm not worried about Uber. I'm worried about myself as you should too. When you work for a greedy company you don't worry about improving their company policy or improving the community. I do enough of that by being a driver so I'm certainly not gonna sacrifice money out of my pocket to teach a pax a lesson. Someone who I will never see again.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I used to despise Pool. Now I use it at certain times and NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER BASE.

I use it during rush hour combined with DF to very good success. Exhibit A:










I also like it on very high surge. If you're lucky enough to get a 3.0X or higher then every subsequent rider is also 3.0X regardless of what the rider pays. Uber often loses a LOT on those. At 3.0X or higher clowncar my ass let the ride never end. I'll be that driver taking a leak in the Gatorade bottle at the stop light.

Exhibit B:
















Again NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER base rate Pool.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

New2This said:


> I used to despise Pool. Now I use it at certain times and NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER BASE.
> 
> I use it during rush hour combined with DF to very good success. Exhibit A:
> 
> ...


Now I regret SNR on a 3.0x POOL the other night. Thanks my love for the POOL revival. I will certainly let that POOL max out next time.

What happen when a POOL request for 1pax but they have 2pax?


----------



## CSpenser (May 5, 2018)

UberLady10001 said:


> I'd be interested in knowing any other takes on Pool. Positive or negative.


The musician running late for a concert wasn't happy. Tried to keep me from the second pickup, saying it was a dangerous neighborhood.

Then there was the time I picked up a guy from a strip club. Not happy that the next pool riders were two pretty teenage girls, who piled into the back seat next to him. He started breathing heavy and was asking questions about where they lived, went to high school, etc. Very uncomfortable for me and the girls. Looking back on it I should have moved the guy sit into the front seat.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> Cheaper rides for customers means more riders and more business for everybody.


No, not really. Uber is double /tripple dipping on pool. Tjey charge each rider and but only pay out for one...

You are actually taking rides away from other drivers, not getting paid. Or not getting paid much, for the extra rider and worst of all not getting a cut of the $ For when every second you have multiple riders in your car.


----------



## Firefly333 (Jan 24, 2017)

I drive out of the Chicago market. Here, the only rate difference between Uber X and Pool is that Pool pays a nickel less per minute.

Nevertheless, I never accept Pool in the city unless it is surging at least 2.0X. Yeah, we get $1 for each additional pickup; but with city driving, Pools still cost the driver money due to the increased travel time and constant detours to pick up additional pax.


UberLady10001 said:


> I'm interested in getting opinions about Pool. Yes? or No?
> 
> While I agree many pool rides can be quite discomforting, I go ahead and take them anyway for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


These points are asinine if you account for the fact that the rate the driver is paid matches the rate paid by the first passenger. If the additional pax we're surged at 1.4 and 2.0, that means Uber is paid on the pax surge, while the driver is only paid the time and distance at base rate matching the first passenger.

You may think you are making extra by doing Pool; but in reality, the Mothership is robbing you and other ignorant drivers blind by accepting base Pools.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I feel like I'm serving as many people in the community as best I can when I accept pool requests.


With the "community" concern that you so avidly profess going both ways between drivers and riders, how many riders do you think are feeling "like they are serving as many drivers in the community as best they can when they choose requesting Pool"? Can we agree that the answer is none? Because riders don't feel any such sense of community!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Entitled comes to mind.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Gotta say I don't much care that I'm taking rides from other drivers. I'm more interested in my bottom line than yours
> 
> Every time I take any ride that's one less ride for other drivers. Maybe I should drive a few hours less each week and leave something for my fellow drivers


You old fart. You have not one iota of care or compassion for your fellow ants.



MadTownUberD said:


> We don't have pool here. Recently I've heard a couple of pax from bigger cities rave about how much they love it, so there's that. At least one of them tipped me in the app...maybe that was because it was an X ride and he was at home here visiting his family. I'd kind of be interested to try it with my taxi-like Sonata.
> 
> I'm not a tree hugger / global warming choir boy, but in general I don't like waste or pollution and relieving congestion on the city streets / in parking ramps can't be a bad thing.


Of course they love it. The rideshare company and the pax are taking advantage of driver (partners), and the word partners is such a joke. Pax are getting a below market value ride, which is subsidized wholly by the driver/partner.

And Pool pax cannot all be that oblivious to the fact that to drive 6-10 minutes to pick them up, for a ride that is only going a mile or three, is not at all profitable.

A lot of them know they are screwing the driver on a short Pool ride, with no tip, and they don't give a shit, but yes, a lot of them are also clueless. It makes them happy and giddy to know they got over on the driver.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

NoPooPool said:


> You old fart. You have not one iota of care or compassion for your fellow ants.
> 
> Of course they love it. The rideshare company and the pax are taking advantage of driver (partners), and the word partners is such a joke. Pax are getting a below market value ride, which is subsidized wholly by the driver/partner.
> 
> ...


That may sound a little harsh, but it's true for me and I bet most other drivers. When I go out I am concerned more about earning the money to feed my family than yours

Let me know that you are there to help me buy groceries when I have a bad week and I'll be equally concerned about you


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

oldfart said:


> That may sound a little harsh, but it's true for me and I bet most other drivers. When I go out I am concerned more about earning the money to feed my family than yours
> 
> Let me know that you are there to help me buy groceries when I have a bad week and I'll be equally concerned about you


Hey oldfart, chill out. I was totally busting you chops on the first post. Totally tongue in cheek, but you had no way to see my tongue poking at my inner cheek. Take all the Pool rides you care to, and by all means, take care of your family.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

NoPooPool said:


> Hey oldfart, chill out. I was totally busting you chops on the first post. Totally tongue in cheek, but you had no way to see my tongue poking at my inner cheek. Take all the Pool rides you care to, and by all means, take care of your family.


Sorry. I didn't see the tong in cheek


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Sorry. I didn't see the tong in cheek


Ha-ha, I know you couldn't. Hence, I posted that I was only bustin your balls.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Defending pool is like defending Hitler. So what, that he liked dogs and was an artist in his youth?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The only time i ignore a pool is when i know there are riders nearby and the pool request it over 15 minutes out. I live close to the local business district, and two metra stations. No reason to drive 16-20 minutes to take a pool.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Dropking said:


> 3. pool and line pax rate you substantially lower on average, which is why the companies have been trying to mitigate this fact in their rating system.


Oh? ....and oh?

They rate lower? I didn't know this.

....AND "the companies have been trying to mitigate this"

how do you know this exactly? as far as I can tell, they aren't mitigating anything. they both could care less if ratings are arbitrary and baseless, unless of course, the review is for the PAX.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

They don't have it here. I wish they would get it. Probably not for the reason you think though! I'd love for them to have it because I would use it as an a-hole filter. If they choose pool I would ignore the ping. Hopefully this would cut down on the problem riders (and non-tippers) I get because they'd be more likely to ride with you as a pool customer than to ride with me as an Uber X customer.

I drive a smaller fuel efficient vehicle. I'm not a bus. These people aren't my family or one group. The more people you cram in there the more distractions or problems there are. This is why most taxis charge $1 or more per extra person. It's partially to compensate the driver for having to put up with it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> This is why most taxis charge $1 or more per extra person. It's partially to compensate the driver for having to put up with it.


Uber/Lyft charge extra for extra Pool riders. They just keep it for themselves


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> I'm interested in getting opinions about Pool. Yes? or No?
> 
> While I agree many pool rides can be quite discomforting, I go ahead and take them anyway for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


Natural selection will eventually weed you out.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberLady10001 said:


> I'm interested in getting opinions about Pool. Yes? or No?
> 
> While I agree many pool rides can be quite discomforting, I go ahead and take them anyway for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


Uber doesn't put less cars on the road, decrease traffic, reduce pollution, reduce global warming or reduce traffic. It nearly doubles all of them


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

You should have made a poll.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

UberLady10001 said:


> I'm interested in getting opinions about Pool. Yes? or No?
> 
> While I agree many pool rides can be quite discomforting, I go ahead and take them anyway for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


You like longer Pool rides? That is my biggest grip with Pools. I don't accept pools and here are my reasons:
(1) Double the work half the pay
(2) Loss of control. Yes I screen rides. I don't play the cancellation game, so I start the ride when I get to the destination. If it takes me to bubbleduck suburb I cancel. You can screen for pools.
(3) Pool Pax tend to be cheaper and more elitist 
(4) Too many bad Pool experiences in my past


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

More ladies to flirt with? I'm game. Jump in the pool the water is warm baby.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

The day I start taking pool is the day they pass on the extra revenue they receive from the additional pax on to us. So never.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Here in the Chicago market, Pool pays 6 cents per minute less than UberX (0.14 versus .020, gross); mileage pays the same. So, drivers who accept Pool trips in the Chicago area are *subsidizing* the Pool rider's fare, which, to me seems quite unreasonable when the already low UberX rates are considered. After Uber takes their 25% cut of earnings, the net per hour Pool time component of earnings is a measly *$6.30 per hour* (14 cents x 60 mins x 75%) versus the already pathetic $9.00 per hour for UberX (20 cents x 60 mins x 75%). So, imagine for a moment that you are dealing with really bad traffic on a Pool ride, burning up gasoline standing still or barely moving, and it's very easy to see just how bad Pool can be to your bottom line.

But, Friendly Jack, you may ask, "What about the extra riders and the money I am paid to go out of my way to pick them up?" I'm glad you asked. Extra riders are not your friend...

Here in Chicago, Uber pays $1.00 for each additional rider (75 cents after Uber's 25% cut) and 95 cents per mile (71 cents after Uber's 25% cut), but does not give the driver any share of the $1.70 base fare charge that each additional rider is paying. So, assuming an average 15 MPH (think pickup navigation MPH; very generous in Chicago-area traffic) and an additional rider 3/4 of a mile out of the way to pickup (a good average, I think; some closer, some further), and two minutes more to get the rider in the car, Uber pays the Pool driver an additional $1.81 for the pickup (75% x ($1.00 + .71 mileage + .70 time ) = 1.81) but keeps the entire $1.70 base charge of the added rider to cover 94% of it. Yes, that's the same $1.70 base charge you would be sharing 75% of on your next ride the sooner this Pool ride is over. Moreover, every extra rider picked up will need to be dropped off. Can we add 1 minute per rider for drop off as being reasonable? That's another 11 cents (10.5 actually, but we'll round up) to bring us to $1.92 in net earnings for any average additional rider, absent of any additional mileage they may bring to your trip; perhaps none if they are on the way of others.

If you agree with all of this so far (maybe you do?), then it is reasonable, I think, to say that absent of an additional mileage opportunity an extra Pool rider represents $1.92 in net earnings in Chicago. Now, *what's really sad* is that any amount of time spent doing Pool at base rate is earning you only $6.30 net per hour in Chicago plus those small ancillary rider and mileage amounts. To see this more clearly, let's imagine a Pool ride of over an hour that in addition to the first rider picks up an additional rider and drops off another at (or very near) the same location along the route, and this Pool ride doesn't end for more than an hour, one ping after another, until 10 extra riders have been driven.

You end up driving all over the city, you are very busy, working up a real sweat and abusing your car, you are picking up and dropping off 10 additional riders per hour (see above, 6 minutes per rider, right?), and earning - hold on, now -- a whopping $19.20 per hour net from Uber, for those additional riders before gasoline or other expenses. Bottom line: You lose.

Lot's of aggravation, for sure, for very little compensation. Pool at 2x surge? Maybe. Pool on destination filter because I'm going that way anyway? Maybe. Pool because I need one more ride to meet my Quest goal. Maybe, if it's getting late? But Pool at base rate or anything near? Never, ever!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> I'm interested in getting opinions about Pool. Yes? or No?
> 
> While I agree many pool rides can be quite discomforting, I go ahead and take them anyway for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


You are OUT OF YOUR MIND!
Yesterday I gave a triple pool from SFO to SF. Uber got $75 from 3 customers, paid me $20. There is NO redeeming quality to a pool ride.

If you want to save the planet, pay me for it Uber thieves.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I don't get pool rides where I live at, so I could careless


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> I don't get pool rides where I live at, so I could careless


Lucky you.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> 1. They tend to be longer rides which means less wait time between rides, less deadheading, etc., and that adds up to a bigger bottom line at the end of the evening.


Last Friday nite:








4 stops. $32.81 pr/hour gross. Not even surge. I can live with that.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

My market in NY doesn't have pool and I hope we never get it either.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Pool and Line are good if and only if you know how to use it go your advantage. If you are on a decent boost or surge, AND have a decent per ride bonus incentive then it can be very profitable. You are then being compensated well for the miles driven AND the trouble of picking up and dropping off additional pax. When you find yourself wanting to extend the ride and pickup additional riders then you’ve made it work. 

Base fare pool with a measly $1 for additional riders? forget about it. Those are just time wasters and more trouble than it’s worth.

It’s worth noting that on aveage Pool rides take longer than an X ride of similar distances. Why,?because with pool you may have to zig zag though surface streets, and X you can take the most direct route. Uber knows this so they pay you less to compensate for extra time spent and out of the way miles. That’s why it’s important you make up for it with surge and ride bonuses


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> Last Friday nite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that was X, The trip length could have been 30 minutes instead of 1 hour and 6 mins, The pay would have been a couple dollars more, You still lose.

I am not even going to question how you did 4 stops and 30 miles in 1 hour and 6 mins, Either once in a million time or photoshop skills, But please keep the non-sense to yourself, Shill.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I have taken many pool requests and I have to say that there were two truly crappy outcomes that I remember distinctly out of many I can't remember.

I received a pool request picked up the first passenger, then drove several miles to the second passenger, all headed toward their destinations. dropped off the first passenger about 20 miles away from his pick up point, then dropped off passenger 2 about 5 miles farther away. When I looked at my earnings for that pool trip I got paid in full for one passenger, received $1.50 for passenger two. This is not a bigger bottom line unless you count getting spanked.

I tried to make some money and took a pool request at UCLA while driving by the school one day. Pick up passenger 1, then get passenger 2, pick up passenger 3. Then I became the campus shuttle for a few hours I picked up and dropped off all over the campus, back and forth back and forth, until I was tired of it and refused to take any ore pick ups. Then I logged out and drove away. When I checked my earnings I realized that I made less in those few hours and picked up more passengers then I had in an average day, and I made less then I ever had in a few hours. Learned that college kids are smart, and know how to get around in your car for cheap by using pool and you take a huge loss.

I too tried to look at the bright side of Uber Lyft, until reality set in. Drive drive drive rack up 3, 000 miles a month. Go through tires, brakes, oil changes at a rapidly accelerated, watch my car wear out, spend alot of money on gas. Sit back and think," Well at least I'm not unemployed." Then start thinking I'm making more then if I worked a minimum wage job at 160 hours a month. Subtract the money spent on extra gas, and monthly oil changes, tires brakes, and realize that am making about the same as if I was working a minimum wage job after all the business expenses have been subtracted.

You know the way you phrased your post for this thread reminds me an awful lot like the crap every manager at the jobs I've worked at have told us pawn employees to make us think we have a really good job. Kinda like handing someone a terd sandwich and saying something like," Well you can look at all the negative things about the food I'm handing you or you can look at it this way."

I'm actually handing you something with nutrients in it. It may look bad but when you really think about it you're getting all the protein and extra stuff my body couldn't burn up. So factually it is kind of nutritious and yes I think I even see some corn in there so you know Yum! who doesn't like some corn , am I right? So instead of having hunger pains because you don't have any food to eat you should actually be thanking me because I gave you something to eat. Are you sure you don't work for Uber corporate?


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Steve appleby said:


> I don't get pool rides where I live at, so I could careless


It may be careless to care less. Pool may be coming to your city!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Friendly Jack said:


> It may be careless to care less. Pool may be coming to your city!


I wouldn't have described it as careless, but I totally get from where you're coming.

It's .hitty attitudes like that from fellow drivers that virtually ensures there will never be an organized driver driven revolt against uber and lyft.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I am glad my city does not do pool or line. Everyone hates each other here in my market. I think uber and lyft realized the potential for pax stabbing and shooting each other.


----------



## JoJoRides (May 5, 2018)

We don’t have pool here. By the looks of it, I think I’m glad lol


----------



## Firefly333 (Jan 24, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> Last Friday nite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not impressed. Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I can see that there is nothing constructive going on here.

Some refuse to take pool rides because apparently they think they can make more money waiting for that “perfect” ride

Others here will take anything because they think they make more money driving passengers than when parked

Neither side seems willing to consider anyone else’s point of view

god knows that I could make more per ride if I refused all x rides and focused on xl only. And I could make still more if I only accepted xl, long rides. Unfortunately I don’t make anything waiting so I’ll take any ride that comes my way,

Every market offers several ride types. In my market it’s x, xl and Select. (No pool and no lux or black) I qualify for x and xl. My analysis shows me that most of the time I make more accepting both ride types than when I accept just one. And my conversations with drivers that take Select and xl but not x tell me that they make more than me And the guys that drive cars that qualify for Select and x (not xl) can’t make enough driving Select only, they have to take x rides to keep busy

So based on my own experience and conversations with others my best guess is that a driver needs to take two ride types to make this thing work If that means taking x and pool, that’s what I would do


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I can see that there is nothing constructive going on here.
> 
> Some refuse to take pool rides because apparently they think they can make more money waiting for that "perfect" ride
> 
> ...


Keep doing whatever works for you.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Keep doing whatever works for you.


I thinks that's the point
And good advice for everyone. Pool obviously works for some, and not for others


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Rickshaw said:


> To test out your theory, why don't you pick up Pools and ExpressPools exclusively for the next 6 months. Report your results here thereafter. If we don't see your results or any posts from you then, we can assume your experiment failed and your community ate through your bottom line. If you think you gained any headway, we'll follow your lead. Good luck.
> 
> PS: your earning should include tips, and your ratings and feedbacks should be average or higher.


Do you really need to wait 6 months for something we already know the answer to??


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I feel more comfortable knowing I'm insured by Raiser, LLC.


"Insured by Raiser"? lol. With the $1,000 deductible, a jackass punched my car because I wouldn't let him and his 2 slurpee wielding daughters in my car. Damage was a bit over a thousand, so guess what? I can't afford to fix it and Uber DGAS. Same with Lyft. $400+ damage from a woman's out of control giant dog scratching the side.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> "Insured by Raiser"? lol. With the $1,000 deductible, a jackass punched my car because I wouldn't let him and his 2 slurpee wielding daughters in my car. Damage was a bit over a thousand, so guess what? I can't afford to fix it and Uber DGAS. Same with Lyft. $400+ damage from a woman's out of control giant dog scratching the side.


Yeah you can barely touch a car for less than $1000 anymore.


----------



## UberPressident (May 8, 2018)

love pool it loves you


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> I'm interested in getting opinions about Pool. Yes? or No?
> 
> While I agree many pool rides can be quite discomforting, I go ahead and take them anyway for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


I hate line/pool and never except them


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Food for thought:

Does anyone think that maybe Uber is keeping track of their drivers acceptance rates in their algorithms?
Do you think that maybe riders with higher acceptance rates for both pool and x get sent out juicier rides/pings?
Do you think Uber would do something like that?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberLady10001 said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> Does anyone think that maybe Uber is keeping track of their drivers acceptance rates in their algorithms?
> Do you think that maybe riders with higher acceptance rates for both pool and x get sent out juicier rides/pings?
> Do you think Uber would do something like that?


Of course they would, and most likely do, and the ones on top of the juicy ping getting hilltop are new drivers most likely.

But how that should translate into drivers should take pool pings does not compute.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> Does anyone think that maybe Uber is keeping track of their drivers acceptance rates in their algorithms?
> Do you think that maybe riders with higher acceptance rates for both pool and x get sent out juicier rides/pings?
> Do you think Uber would do something like that?


If you think about it long enough you might encounter the paralysis of analysis.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I feel more comfortable knowing I'm insured by Raiser, LLC.


You have never really needed that insurance have you?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> You have never really needed that insurance have you?


No. You?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

UberLady10001 said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> Does anyone think that maybe Uber is keeping track of their drivers acceptance rates in their algorithms?
> Do you think that maybe riders with higher acceptance rates for both pool and x get sent out juicier rides/pings?
> Do you think Uber would do something like that?


Technically, it is quite possible for them to do that. Nevertheless, I make more money and have less disagreeable pax when I ignore Poo pings.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I realize this is a devisive topic. So much hate for pool. But here are a couple of thoughts that struck me, reading this thread:

Not all pools are bad. If on a ride from A to B, i get another passenger added at A.1., and drop off is along or close to the original riders destination, its all good. I was going that way anyhow, and it added revenue to a discounted fare. 

No, one prius isn't solving global climate change. Its a matter of being a part of a collective effort to choose cars that aren't burning as much gas. Yes, they are lame, as comfortable as a carnival bumper car, but these buggers seem to last a long time.

Public transit was on a serious decline in many markets before rideshare came along. I doubt riders would rather take a bus if they have to wait a long time, make several transfers, and might have to stand. But that's not a problem with Uber, Lyft, or even Pool rides. It is customers expressing preferences for being driven from ooint to point, not molested, pick pocketed, or just have to be among the huddled masses. 

Grab the surges when you can, pass the trips you don't find appealing. Just do your best to make it work for you, and leave the hatred at the curb.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I realize this is a devisive topic. So much hate for pool. But here are a couple of thoughts that struck me, reading this thread:
> 
> Not all pools are bad. If on a ride from A to B, i get another passenger added at A.1., and drop off is along or close to the original riders destination, its all good. I was going that way anyhow, and it added revenue to a discounted fare.
> 
> ...


Your pool trip example is a best case scenario. Not being altruistic, I am more than happy for other drivers to accept all the pool trips they like if they are so inclined.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Your pool trip example is a best case scenario. Not being altruistic, I am more than happy for other drivers to accept all the pool trips they like if they are so inclined.


You need to remember that the best case scenario is often dependant upon service area. In a busy city like Chicago, traffic sucks on a good day, but go 30 miles out, and you might find you could make a morning or afternoon run that strings together many rides.

Like i said,, do what works for you, but don't assume something is bad for all if it doesn't suit you.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

pool would be better without auto adding, and pax cant rate only call a complaint line if they want to whine


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Public transit was on a serious decline in many markets before rideshare came along.


That's not really an excuse to let public transit wither away, or to support ride sharing in any given market for that matter. The fact is with ridesharing public transit is going to have to raise rates to the detriment of people who can't afford to participate in ridesharing, nor is it healthy for cities not to have cheap fairly reliable public transit.



UberBeemer said:


> I doubt riders would rather take a bus if they have to wait a long time, make several transfers, and might have to stand.


That line of reasoning is in direct opposition to statements the original topic poster made concerning ridesharing programs like pool. She stated essentially that pool was complimentary to public transit, a statement which on its face falls flat for the obvious observations you're making now for pax who can afford it, and the fact the facts on the ground also don't bear out anecdotal evidence like she shared.



UberBeemer said:


> It is customers expressing preferences for being driven from ooint to point, not molested, pick pocketed, or just have to be among the huddled masses.


Customers can express any entitled preference they chose which takes nothing away from the responsibility of a municipality to ensure cheap relatively reliable public transit, and if that means putting up barriers to ride sharing companies like uber then so be it, it's not only the right of the municipality to do so, but their responsibility to the citizenry of the municipality. And if drivers choose to eschew pool for that reason or any other frankly they're doing a service to not only their bottom line most likely but also a service to public transport as well, so good on 'em.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

You can’t make this stuff up


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Pool rides can be cheaper than hopping a bus to a train or another bus, depending upon distance. My point is, people used to have few choices, and rideshare presented a very attractive choice to many people. Targeting rideshare for building a better mousetrap is punishing drivers who need the work, for the choices of the customer, without addressing what drove them from the CTA in the first place. Should they be required to get ready and leave the house an hour or so earlier to account for variances in bus or train schedules? Maybe. But along comes a magic car service that will pick them up and drop them off, and they can plug in their earbuds without worrying where to put their bag. 

All i am saying is the government responding punatively toward a hard working driver doesn't address the real problems.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> All i am saying is the government responding punatively toward a hard working driver doesn't address the real problems.


An individual driver is responsible for him/herself. If they're smart they think, and act collectively, that doesn't seem to be happening with ride sharing drivers. If all drivers acted collectively it would mean sometimes they take a short term hit financially to ensure long term prosperity.

The primary responsibility of municipal governments is the greater good for the greatest number, and frankly compared to millions the concerns of a few thousand, especially when those few thousand can't even organize, take a back seat, and rightfully so. It's not the municipalities responsibility to ensure the livelihood of every citizen rather to foster an environment that makes that most likely, and frankly that may mean some individuals loose out especially if the pursuit of their livelihood interferes with the welfare of the whole.

It's not in the interest of the municipality to throw out public transit, or allow it to be slowly decimated by rideshare companies simply because some people are unhappy with it, or entitled enough, and wealthy enough to use ridesharing and avoid public transit, and by using that service make public transit even worse for the citizenry that utilize it. It's the responsibility of local government to protect it's public transit, and if that means regulating the .hit out of ridesharing companies, as we're beginning to see being attempted, so be it.

I guess we can file this one under life ain't always fair.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> I'm interested in getting opinions about Pool. Yes? or No?
> 
> While I agree many pool rides can be quite discomforting, I go ahead and take them anyway for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


I just look at it like this: bottom line is the bottom line. If I drive 25 miles within one hour's time and between boost, surge, and getting about 4 or 5 constant pax One after the other i'll Walk away with about $28 gross
Subtract $7.50 for gas and wear and tear (30 cents/mile) and I'm over $20/hr before taxes.

All in all not bad. So for all the pool haters out there- there are instances where it can work


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> 1. They tend to be longer rides which means less wait time between rides, less deadheading, etc., and that adds up to a bigger bottom line at the end of the evening.
> 2. Instead of having to make small talk with a PAX and act fake interested in their life, I can just tune them out and let them fight among themselves while I just sit back and drive. Pool riders don't expect the full UBER experience.
> 3. Cheaper rides for customers means more riders and more business for everybody.
> 4. I like the idea of less cars on the road, less carbon monoxide and other pollutants and greenhouse gasses, less global warming, less traffic, etc.
> (Disclaimer: self-admitted nature loving, Mother-Nature-Justice-Warrior/Do-Gooder. One of the soy people.)


1. They are longer rides but with less miles. This is BAD for you (and your car). *Profit maximizing is in driving the greatest number of miles in the least amount of driving time for the highest rate available.* Multi-rider pool kills your routing - forcing you to take more surface roads. You inevitably end up with less miles in a longer time period. Even the example you posted as a good ride, it took you over an hour to go 29 miles. Chances are, you could easily have routed that more profitably (longer and/or quicker) as a single ride (if you couldn't, you need to learn how to) but since it was a multi-rider pool ride, you were forced to use surface streets which means: more time for less miles.
2. It's not my job to entertain rides - pool OR X. However, multiple pool riders "fighting among themselves" is more *distracting/annoying/dangerous* than answering the same question for the 5,000 time.
3. No, *cheaper rides means less profit for drivers*. Further, as rates (driver's share) have dropped, we've seen no comparable increase in ride frequency to bring us up to the same (let alone greater) per mile level of earnings.
4. Good for you for having the environment in mind. However, this is NOT a valid argument for Pool, or Rideshare at all - because it isn't true ("the idea of less cars on the road"). *Uber (even Pool) is no better (and usually much worse) for the environment vs. the alternatives. *You should park your car and ride a bike or take the bus/train for greater distances if concern for the environment is an actual primary motivating factor for you driving/riding ride-share.

Multi-rider pool is the most profitable for UBER and *least profitable ride for drivers*. Always.
Additionally, you give up one of your few benefits as an "independent contractor": to decline rides. If you don't go offline (and you can't in Line) you don't get to decide if you want to take that 4.26* pax. Heck, with Line you don't even get to see that you're picking up a low rated pax. But hey, who doesn't like a surprise?
You also, as noted above, can't route for the most profitable ride for YOU, the independent contractor: the quickest route for the greatest distance.
Unless it's a 3+X surges, you need rides for a quest, or you're in destination mode, I see no valid reason to take Pool/Line rides.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Pool is bad for drivers.
The pool picture posted on the forum page is the 1936 olympic village pool in Berlin. It survived the battle of Berlin.


----------



## Rbtwo4 (Apr 24, 2018)

I love giving a pool or express pool ride to someone when the whole trip it’s only them....pool express pool turns out to be Uber x for them at pool price. It’s the most stupidest thing in the world


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

There are 3 types of pool rides

1ax are picked up and dropped off at same destination or close with all miles overlapping at base fare. Uber wins big with multiple fares, and paying you same mileage (at a lower rate) as if you only had one pax.

2. Riders overlap miles for brief periods, with only one pax for the majority of them. Each one extends the length of the trip, and you are on a high surge. Each one is also worth at least $5 per pickup in quest and trip bonuses. These are the best possible Pool. You win, Uber loses 

3. Everything in between


----------



## UberAllStar (Apr 26, 2018)

If I feel like taking a pool, I usually stop new requests if it's a long ride


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Only pools I take are 1 Lyft an 1 Uber. I use a fifo system 1st pax in 1st pax out. Man up. It’s rideshare and the vehicle is yours. Your an independent contractor. You have no boss The rideshare companies can suggest, demand threaten all they want. In the end those that comply lose $$ those that think make a little $


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberPhool said:


> Now I regret SNR on a 3.0x POOL the other night. Thanks my love for the POOL revival. I will certainly let that POOL max out next time.
> 
> What happen when a POOL request for 1pax but they have 2pax?


Get them to cancel and re-request.

"Uber thinks I have 3 empty seats they can fill after picking you up. I can't take your extra person without them knowing... Not fair to other riders."


----------



## daviceras (Aug 8, 2017)

This is UberPool for me:


----------



## NomorePOOL (Mar 6, 2018)

I’ve tried pool for a couple of days. Driving a suburban in the day time. Getting stuck in traffic. People not understanding pool vs pool express. Uber adding riders out of the way or while I’m doing 70 on the expressway. I emailed them and told them it was extremely unhappy with pool rides and if there was a way to send them to someone else because I was not going to accept them. They completely block me from pool rides. 

Now I only work weekends at night doing very few x rides and a good amount of xl and lux rides. So far I’ve had zero lux suv rides

I noticed that working 6-8 hours a day accepting shit rides barely made me $100.

Working Friday and Saturday nights I average about $250 per night for about 4 - 5 hours. Also having less competition at night makes demand higher and people pay almost anything to get where they need to go. 

I know most drivers have small cars and crossovers so having at least that XL option really helps the bottom line


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

“They don’t expect the whole Uber Experience “. Doomed I tell you Doomed


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

.....................................................Lets make it simple People .........................................................

REASONS TO *** NOT *** DO POOL / REJECT POOL / DONT SWIM IN THE POOL ..........

* Uber is taking around 99% of the fares from customers who you pickup after customer / passenger ONE.
You are essentially taking customers after your first customer to their destination for a messily ONE Dollar or .50 Cents pickup fee !!!!

UBER is taking 99% to 100% of the fare from customers after customer ONE !!!!! WTF !!!! THIS ALONE IS reason enough to NEVER DO POOL !!!
This ALONE is Uber Spitting in our face while laughing all the way to their 2019 IPO !!!!

If Uber wants us to do Pool ....... They need to pay us fairly, justly , rightfully for us to do it !!!!

Uber needs to PAY US our agreed upon % of 80% / 75% of Every Fare paying Passenger who enters our car !!!

So ... if passenger one is paying Uber $20 we get 80% / 75% of that ..... enter passenger Two going the same way paying Uber $30 ... we now get 75 % / 80% of that fare too ..... and so on and so forth !!! THIS IS FAIR UBER !!! We are taking ALL the responsibility !!! We DESERVE TO BE PAID FOR IT !!!!

SO ..... REJECT ALL POOLS UNTIL THE ABOVE HAPPENS !!!!!!!

Peace .............


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> 3. Cheaper rides for customers means more riders and more business for everybody.


If there was no pool, there would be more rides and more money for drivers.


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

Titan said:


> .....................................................Lets make it simple People .........................................................
> 
> REASONS TO *** NOT *** DO POOL / REJECT POOL / DONT SWIM IN THE POOL ..........
> 
> ...


Well said. And the pax tend to be more troublesome. So many try to bring extra people, babies with no car seats, creepy dudes trying to flirt with female pax, wanting extra stops, wanting to change the route. No thanks Uber...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> If there was no pool, there would be more rides and more money for drivers.


How do you figure? You know why people like taking Uber? Because it's cheap. Pool is the cheapest option...if they got rid of pool a lot of riders would leave as well. Demand would drop.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> How do you figure? You know why people like taking Uber? Because it's cheap. Pool is the cheapest option...if they got rid of pool a lot of riders would leave as well. Demand would drop.


Your comment re-raises a fairly good point which I'm sure uber has done the research on already. I don't know which way they would go if they decided to drop pool, lets say not so much for the rates but for the hassle of having to share the ride, and the increased time it takes if other riders are added, and should they have conflicts with other riders during their ride. I suspect they would grudgingly switch to uberx, the ones that could afford it anyway. I suppose the others would resort to coordinating family and friends to accomplish the same rides for chores etc. On the other hand I don't think the other subset, the ones that can't afford uberx would feel they don't have a choice but to stay with pool no matter how inconvenient it get, or how many hassles they have to deal with.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

luckytown said:


> Yes pool rides tend to be shorter trips....but they are good for quest and consecutive trip bonus...if you are wanting that bonus (some drivers feel that is a trap)...Yes some pool pax are dirty heartless people....so are some X- pax...yes as long as your engine is on and your tires are spinning and someone is sitting on you leather seats, there is wear and tear...do I feel taken advatage of by taken pool...yes....but i feel the same way with "X"...I average around $20/hr and pool is % of my over all trips....pool is popular in my market with many pax requesting it in bad areas as well as very affluent neighborhoods...I tried to just do X rides and refuse all pool but my pay suffered....I know some of you here can do well with your strategy, but I have not been able to figure out the algorithm....the closest driver is not the way it works...there is so much more that goes into it..After reading many post I feel that there is a negative attitude toward the type of Pax that request pool....but I can truely say that nothing makes me feel worse than the snotty entiteled well off wall street type that uses X so he/she can have the car to themselves...gives me all kinds of request...and i know thinks I am lesser a person than them....and ofcourse....no tip...In the end I know uber wants to make as much as it can off of me...it is a game and you have to be selective...best of luck to you all....


Eventually quest will go away if uber can get enough drivers. Then pool is useless, but the pax have been trained to use it.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Eventually quest will go away if uber can get enough drivers. Then pool is useless, but the pax have been trained to use it.


That's a good point. Part of the problem seems to be that a lot of drivers are training pax to request pool over uber x because they stop accepting new riders when they make the initial pickup. So essentially those drivers gave that pax an uber X ride at a discounted pool fare. Given that why on earth would that pax choose uber X for their next rider?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

UberX is the new Black. Luxury...its splurging ...its First Class. Uber pool Express is economy class now and Uber Pool is clearly business class.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> How do you figure? You know why people like taking Uber? Because it's cheap. Pool is the cheapest option...if they got rid of pool a lot of riders would leave as well. Demand would drop.


But it would be demand you're not getting paid for anyway, for the most part.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Grab the surges when you can, pass the trips you don't find appealing. Just do your best to make it work for you, and leave the hatred at the curb.


Best post in this whole thread.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> Well said. And the pax tend to be more troublesome. So many try to bring extra people, babies with no car seats, creepy dudes trying to flirt with female pax, wanting extra stops, wanting to change the route. No thanks Uber...


Poo pax are the lowlifes of the Uber ecosystem. I ignore Poo requests not just because it pays less but because I don't want to have to deal with these cheap-ass lowlifes. *Can't afford an X ride? That's what public transit is for.*


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberpool-your-experience.63908/#post-872262


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> I'm interested in getting opinions about Pool. Yes? or No?
> 
> While I agree many pool rides can be quite discomforting, I go ahead and take them anyway for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


Adding: Get Pandora. Or if you're cheap like me, a tablet to play Youtube videos. Hook that into your aux port of your car stereo. If you use Youtube, invest in the commercial free option.

Then ask ppl what music genre they want to listen to. I typically have a couple of collections like Best of 60's through 2000 ready. Pop, House and R&B.

Or making that even easier, have neutral music like Jazz, 20-30's Swing, Blues, classical etc playing softly in the back ground as you roll up to the pax.

I typically play soft classical music in the morning rush. Weekdays it's Pop, House or best of whatever decade Youtube collection pax desire. Evening switch over to Jazz/blues/swing/Motown. Weekends is almost always 70's Disco and 80's Pop (the party going and/or Castro St pax always prefer these). Tourists pax prefer Euro Electric House/Pop but most really don't care.

That typically gets 99% of my pax in a good mood for the rest of the ride. Regardless of whether they want to make small talk to me and/or chat to their seat mates. The remaining 1% are the quiet car, cell phone quiet car, or just crabby/cheap @$$hat types. The latter whom you already know you're going to ding their pax rating with a 1 star as soon as they get out your vehicle.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Another advantage with pool. You only have to wait 2 minutes before doing the Shirlington Shuffle.

#EasyMoney


----------

